# What are you listening to now?



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I would love to know what you are all listening to now! I'll take the lead, I am listening to Stavros you Notou!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been listening to a lot of Western Swing lately. Today it was Moon Mullican.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Slayer playing Montreal heavy tonight the gram has bin putting up some clips the kid and couple buds r down there


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this most of the day


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Slayer playing Montreal heavy tonight the gram has bin putting up some clips the kid and couple buds r down there


That's good, we metalheads still exist ????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep I love old metal probably started with Ozzy speak of the devil double album and overkill years of decay but my music is pretty open the next song could be something from John Prine or Cash lol


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mentalheads?? OH MY! I'm sitting in the enemy's camp. 'Ol Waylan would never forgive me! :slap:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Mentalheads?? OH MY! I'm sitting in the enemy's camp. 'Ol Waylan would never forgive me! :slap:


That's some funny stuff fella!.That car in your profile pic I think be sweet flying down the highway pounding some ZZ Top ya


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mentalheads?? OH MY! I'm sitting in the enemy's camp. 'Ol Waylan would never forgive me! :slap:
> ...


Yes it has a 290 chev crate engine with eddlebrock carb and will really scoot! By the way ZZ top plays some smoking southern rock/blues!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I know ZZTop like I say I like lots of different tunes as long as it’s rocking .A man has to love the sound of a V8 I don’t understand the guys ripping around with a 4 cyl with a bongo pipe on them I live on a Main Street on a hill everyone has there foot into it terrible noise


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Ya I know ZZTop like I say I like lots of different tunes as long as it's rocking .A man has to love the sound of a V8 I don't understand the guys ripping around with a 4 cyl with a bongo pipe on them I live on a Main Street on a hill everyone has there foot into it terrible noise


Hahahahaha I laugh at those 4 cylinder muscle cars as they go zinging by. I could only imagine if I did that as a kid, I would have been the joke of the town.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's one for SJAaz


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You devil you!...You know what I like!!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Gov't. Mule "Live at the Beacon Theater"


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the woman was home today so we were listening to *pandora* radio[?] very eclectic mixes of rock/rap/country/blues/etc,but its ok tomorroh the *radio* is mine again


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I been dig with Digger.

This may bridge the gap between metal and Waylon...I love both.

Here is a cover by The Cleverlys.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

One of my favourite bands.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lazy is another good tune by them boys


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> I been dig with Digger.
> 
> This may bridge the gap between metal and Waylon...I love both.
> 
> Here is a cover by The Cleverlys.


Can't go wrong with a little B Grass!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Here's one for SJAaz


Love Doc Watson


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Tyler Childers. Blend of country/Americana. Dude grew up just a couple hours from me in Appalachia


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Listening to Staind..... Break The Cycle album from 2001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

pulled out an Oldie today


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Since I was a kid it's been the blues and today it's Furry Lewis


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

this morning, listening to a little Matt Anderson from Nova Scotia.....guy can sing his ARSE off and the guitar skills are epic.






as well as a little Colter Wall, also from Canada........this guys voice reminds you of Johnny Cash, very good singer and picker.






also one of my FAVORITE harmonica players, Indiara Sfair from Brazil I believe........... this girl can wail on a harp and her style just gets deep into your soul IMHO.

Being hot as a firecracker doesn't hurt a bit either, LOL..........I would still listen though if she was fat and bald as she is an amazingly

talented harp player.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

British metal at its finest. Judas Priest is definitely in my top 3 favourite bands.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skropi said:


> British metal at its finest. Judas Priest is definitely in my top 3 favourite bands.


agreed Skropi, love me some JP


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> furry.png Since I was a kid it's been the blues and today it's Furry Lewis


I'm with you DSIL, ever checked out Otis Taylor ?






Also am a big fan of Justin Johnson's stuff, especially when he gets those deep, swamp blues going


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm familiar with Otis Taylor but hadn't heard Justin, thanks!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I'm familiar with Otis Taylor but hadn't heard Justin, thanks!


yeah, Justin is nothing short of amazing.....could listen to and watch him play for days.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> furry.png Since I was a kid it's been the blues and today it's Furry Lewis


Holy Smoke on the Muddy Waters! I dig it, man.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

#TheJimiHendrixExperience #HearMyTrainAComin #Vevo
Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train A Comin' (Lyric Video) roots of metal


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Love the blues when they have blues harp playing second position. They can really make that harp moan!!


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

slingshot, I have been listening to young c wall for a while now on the boat would pay to hear that lad order a Big Mac it's a voice that grabs your attention....

this lady sings some perfect folk.

.https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+lucy+ward&view=detail&mid=296EB22ADE36877A62AF296EB22ADE36877A62AF&FORM=VIRE


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Seen them for the division bells tour cool stage show


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

boatman said:


> slingshot, I have been listening to young c wall for a while now on the boat would pay to hear that lad order a Big Mac it's a voice that grabs your attention....
> 
> this lady sings some perfect folk.
> 
> .https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+lucy+ward&view=detail&mid=296EB22ADE36877A62AF296EB22ADE36877A62AF&FORM=VIRE


Agreed boatman..........Colter's talking voice though is WAY different than his singing voice. I love how he articulates his voice on the Kate McCannon song he does.

BTW............it's not just slingshot.....as in slingshot, LOL........it's SLINGINSHOT......as in slinging lead or shot.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Too bad Garfield Akers didn't record a whole album worth of songs. I think he only recorded a few songs. He's not widely known but anyone that chases down blues is well aware of him.


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

oop's sorry forgot the in in slinginshot...my mistake ..


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

boatman said:


> oop's sorry forgot the in in slinginshot...my mistake ..


 No worries, it happens quite often, so I " modified " my screen name a bit, lol.

You can pretty much call me anything though, just don't call me late to dinner. ;-)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > British metal at its finest. Judas Priest is definitely in my top 3 favourite bands.
> ...


one of my favorites


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Buckethead- Soothsayer 
Joe Satriani- Echo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've always dug the Collins Kids but after seeing them in a video, holy cow!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Too bad Garfield Akers didn't record a whole album worth of songs. I think he only recorded a few songs. He's not widely known but anyone that chases down blues is well aware of him.

Man I liked that, that is a pounding tempo. Almost train like. Good stuff.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Was listening to my friends wife Bi-ch at him over the phone.. Don't miss those days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Alestorm today-Pirate Metal


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Fu Manchu- Godzilla's/Eatin'Dust








Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Mastodon - The Hunter


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Western Swing lately. Today it was Moon Mullican.


You're kidding right? Bob wills and the Texas playboys here.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Queens Of The Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

treeman said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listening to a lot of Western Swing lately. Today it was Moon Mullican.
> ...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Just chillin with some Native American flute and Coyote Oldman's In Medicine River

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

treeman said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listening to a lot of Western Swing lately. Today it was Moon Mullican.
> ...


A HA !! I love some Bob Wills and also his work with the Light Crust Doughboys. I especially like Tommy Duncan's singing!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I listen to the music that marks my place in life. Here is an example. When I was 6 years old my parents and my favorite Aunt and Uncle went on a vacation to Boston. The song I remember was “On the wings of a dove” by Ferlin Huskey. When I think of my parents that song always comes to mind.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have been trying to learn to play the mandolin, so I'm kinda tuned into bluegrass, irish stuff right now. But I never give up on Waylon and Merl!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Umphrey's McGee - Live San Francisco 2005


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I've had this one stuck in my head for a day or so.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoa Thanks Sling, Justin has two huge fans wife is working from home, and this is exactly what we needed


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Skynyrd's First: The Complete Muscle Shoals Album


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

The Rolling Stones - Let It Bleed


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Songs of the Woodstock era


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My friend got me listening "the HU"


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Just a little light "lol" Metallica this morning with large cup of Joe, and carving on a Phat White Oak, bark on (ish) natty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

AJ Lee and blue summit...

Del McCoury and his band.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------

